
Instacash - gaurav_mogra
Hi, I am thinking of an idea to enable cash delivery at home (or point of consumption). Order cash and get it delivered for a nominal fee. Fee is dependent on how quickly you need it. Question is do you need cash regularly? Do carry cash in your wallet? Have there been times you wanted to cash (say for laundry, hair cut) and you didn&#x27;t have it on you.
======
MivLives
I feel like it'd have to be a really weird overlap between:

\- A place that doesn't already have an ATM

\- A place that doesn't have an ATM on the way

\- Needing the cash so quickly and immediately that I'm willing to pay a
service fee that would make it worth it for both the driver and the company

------
wonderofworld
Is there a fee for this service? Many places have ATM's.

Also, many places with humans typically direct you to use the Cash App from
Square.

While I think it's cool, I also wonder about the risk of theft. I imagine it
high.

